
BetterExplained - mshafrir
http://betterexplained.com/
======
samstokes
"I want to share hard-won “a ha!” moments in clear and simple language."

I looked at a couple of articles and they seem to achieve this pretty well.
[http://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-quakes-
fas...](http://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-quakes-fast-inverse-
square-root/) is a great explanation (previously discussed:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=419166>) - it omits some detail to better
convey the key ideas.

This one's going in my RSS reader.

------
kebaman
I like it, too. First time I got an easy explanation for the Monte Hall
problem. Bookmarked.

------
kalid
Hi all, this is Kalid from BetterExplained -- thanks for the submission!
Hacker News has been a favorite source of article discussions for me :).

I'm hoping to crank up the posting frequency, topic suggestions are more than
welcome.

------
snorkel
Bookmarked. Keep writing.

------
rhymes
Where's the story?

